# I want to see if she spins different for you



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

So does she spin clockwise or anticlockwise?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Anticlockwise


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't vote... she changes direction


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

wtf i watched it again and she was clockwise.?!?!?!?!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm. I didn't think to make a she spins both ways option.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea she was going both ways.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kg420 said:


> Yea she was going both ways.


that's what he said


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha so my opinion doesn't count as I cannot fully answer this question due to pleadin the fif on somethin, anywayz, she goes clockwise for me and no I can' tmake her go counter clockwise, lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

watch from :45-:60 on the video you'll see


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Shana I watched the whole video and did see her switch directions but couldn't do it on my own like they said, lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah I see them make her go each way as well, but I cannot make her do it myself. She only goes one way for me.

My daughter on the other hand when I asked her to show me which way her leg was moving traced the anticlockwise way. Then she stopped said wait she changed and went clockwise. Which was just a little freaky for me cause it was going clockwise still that whole time for me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

cockwise,hickory dicory doc.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I shot her and she stopped spinning. Problem solved.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

American_Pit13 said:


> I shot her and she stopped spinning. Problem solved.


THANK YOU!!!I couldn't take my eyes off the little bumpitys on her chest.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LMAO at both of you!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Holly, I am so glad I loaded that shotgun for you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooo Holly, I am so glad I loaded that shotgun for you


I got it reloaded for the next thing Aimee makes me stare at


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SWEET AZZ!!!!! No more Aimee, that made my head hurt  hahahah, K Holly I'm gonna load my other shotgun and be beside you, we can demolish something


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya she goes both ways but voted clockwise before i seen her change lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You must all come join me on the nail side of the thumb!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*sits in corner and laughs manically*


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

k i saw her go clockwise. I never saw the anticlockwise until the end....right brain here I guess...what does that mean? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> You must all come join me on the nail side of the thumb!


We will get them all to join us!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i couldn't sit there for 4 and 1/2 min to see if she switched, i gave holly my bullets and told her to take care of it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw her go clockwise at first, then I saw her switch... so I rewound the video and paid really close attention because I thought it was faking me out... But I couldn't get it to match up the same everytime! I did it like 4 or 5 times... lol So yeah.. guess I'm "right brained" whatever that means... time to google! lol


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Where's the "I want my 4 1/2 minutes back" choice? Clockwise the whole time for me, but have to admit had a difficult time focusing on the exercise.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was wondering how she kept spinning when her foot didn't touch the floor?


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

She goes both ways


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She levitates. lol

And no your minutes are mine now. You cannot have them back.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

she makes me thump,I get 'cited...


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

HAHAHA I was like deff clockwise how is this a dicussion. The people who made this(video) need to find a life. (I did not watch the whole vid)


----------

